# ارض للبيع بالاسكندرية720 متر بحرى شرقى شركة شمس الاسكندرية



## layanalhussin (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اراضى للبيع بالاسكندرية شركة صن الكس للعقارات اراضى مميزة جدا على الطريق الدائرى مباشرا وبالقرب من كارفور اسكندرية مساحة الارض 5 افدنة الواجه البحرية على الطريق الدائرى مباشرتا الواجه القبلية تطل على تطل على شارع 8 متر الواجه الشرقية تطل على شارع 10 متر الواجه الغربية تطل على شارع 10 متر للاتصال بادرة الشركة 01278040500 01210006241 01000904726 للدعم الفنى وطلب الخرائط [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgQLAtVUyB8

http://sunalexrealestatealexandria.blogspot.com/2013/08/720.html


http://ww.sun-alex.com
























:clapinghand::smile:


----------

